# Correct Koseki Tohon



## Shakebake71 (Apr 2, 2015)

Hello,

Does anyone have any experience they can share with getting a Koseki Tohon changed/corrected?

My wife is Japanese, I am American.

We made a mistake and filed our children's birth (born in America) with the local government first, before we had filed the fact that we were married. Our mistake, we screwed up.

Now we are trying to file our marriage and get my name and our marriage on the Koseki Tohon, but the local goverment is refusing, and telling us we need to go family court to get an order/documents to correct our information and get everything filed properly. With our children showing me as the married father.

Any experience with the process of correcting a Koseki Tohon?

Thanks
chris


----------

